# First post here



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

Paxil was devastating for me.


----------



## Magneto (Sep 18, 2004)

In what way I?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, man, I dont want to talk about it but what the fuck.

Paxil made me feel very artificial and pissed and after I quit I had surges of self injurious behaviour like cutting. 
I havent had this before nor after the withdrawal, in fact I am the full opposite. I hate wounds on my body.

The thing is that paxil manipulated all the emotional pain that was created some months prior to the paxil experience.
Paxil kind of directed all the agony against myself. I didnt have any outlet anymore because paxil influenced me so powerfully.I still dont know how exactly it worked but it was really bad.


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

if it's any consolation, ive heard very similar stories regarding paxil, but on the same note, ive heard a fair few good stories.
it's shame it had such a bad effect on you.


----------

